# Hello Everyone I'm new



## Eviesmum

I didn't know where to post this as I had my baby girl 7 weeks ago but wanted to talk with older mum's. 

I have just turned 47 and my little bundle was a total surprise ( I didn't find out I was pregnant until week 19). She's my pride and joy. 

I also have two other children, a son aged 25 and a daughter aged 23. They adore there new little sister.

I live in England would love to find ladies that are around my age that are due or have had their new additions.

Hope it's okay to post in this category. And my best wishes to all you ladies that are expecting your little miracles soon.


----------



## no1seasider

Wow that must have been a shock!! a nice one though!

I am 36 and have 4 sons.This pregnancy was a complete surprise,but we are very happy about it!

Congratulations on your new addition :hugs:


----------



## Eviesmum

Hi and Thank you.. yes she is a wonderful 'shock' lol. And congratulations on your soon-to-be new addition. 

It took a little time to sink in when I found out and of course I was worried because of being 46 but my pregnancy went perfectly I am happy to say. Thankfully I am told I look 15 years younger than my age so I don't feel like her Granny just yet lol.

Have you found out what you are expecting yet or do you want to keep it a surprise? I found out with this one as I didn't with the other two. 

I am finding life hectic and a little tiring at times but she's an absolute joy. Perfect in every way and the apple of my eye. I am single, although her father see's her each week and that is my choice as he's a little too immature for my tastes if you know what I mean (he is 15 years younger than me lol). 

It is so nice to come onto these sites and find so many 'mature' ladies having children as you hear so much negative news from Doctors.. and it isn't always true. I had the life scared out of me by my Doctor but here she is.. living proof that it's not all doom and gloom. 

Thanks for replying. I so want to meet older mum's.. those that can relate to the different issues we may have as opposed to younger mum's.


----------



## no1seasider

No,it's a little early to find out yet,but i will be asking at my 20wk scan for sure! Absolutely positive its a boy but i will ask all the same!

I understand what you mean,while its nice to read everyones stories etc,some of the younger ladies are worlds apart with life worries! While i dont feel much different than i did when i had my 1st son(18yrs ago!) i do have different priorities and outlooks than i did back then!

Glad you found us,hopefully you will meet lots of lovely friends you can relate to x x


----------



## Eviesmum

I, too, have totally different priorities this time to when my two were little. I have so much more patience and am totally relaxed about getting myself 'back in shape' etc. I just want to be happy and enjoy this time as I know it flies by too quickly.

How do you other children feel about your new addition? My two were pretty shocked (as you can imagine) but they soon adapted to the news and they are totally in love with her. My son's at university in Huddersfield and I have to keep sending him photos of her so he can keep up with how much she's growing and changing lol. 

I too felt very sure I was having a girl before I found out.. I do think that you have instincts. I bet you can't wait for the 20 week scan.

I almost miss being pregnant now that things have started to settle down into a routine (well almost a routine lol) .. as I have no other children I was able to pamper myself a lot.. afternoon rests/sleeps on the sofa, long soaks in the bath and reading one book after another.. those days are long gone now little miss is here lol. 

Thanks for your good wishes.. I too hope that someone takes 'pity' on this old lady and wants to be her friend lol.

x x x


----------



## no1seasider

:rofl:'pity' 

The boys are excited!! my eldest (almost 18) was highly amused,especially after all my "you be careful" lectures!! :haha:
They have been fab at keeping it a secret until i told them they could spill on friday...Mason my 10 yr old went straight to school and announced it during show and tell!!


----------



## Eviesmum

Thanks for the pity lol...

Yeah it is funny when you have older 'children' and you lecture them on 'being careful' and then have to admit that perhaps you don't always practise what you preach lol. I don't think I will be giving 'that' particular lecture again lol.

I am so glad your kids are excited about the new baby. It makes it so much easier. I was pretty nervous telling my two but they made it such a special time for me and actually made a fuss of me for a change instead of raising their eyes over everything I said lol.

I bet the teacher was 'surprised' at your son's 'show and tell' news lol. I had my daughter at the birth and I think she has told everybody she knows (and doesn't know) all the gory details of the birth lol. Kids eh? xxx


----------



## Ruth2307

Hi and welcome! I'm 37 and 7+3 with my first ever pregnancy. I'm single too so you can be an inspiration to me. :flower: Your little daughter sounds great! 

Just a thought, have you posted on the TTC 35+ section? The lovely ladies there would love to hear your story as there are so many threads from women who get fed up being told that it's too late for them.

All the best
xxxx


----------



## kosh

hi and welcome! :hi:
i'm 40 and pregnant with my first!


----------



## ambreen359

Hi eviesmum congratulations on your surprise arrival
I am 40 and 22wks with my third my other 2 are nearly 19 and 20 when this one arrives my daughter has always wanted me to have a baby she is over the moon my son who is oldest is getting his head around it
i think the nice thing about doing it with a gap we know how quick it goes so we will cherish it even more , am glad u have the time to take care of yourself as well as the little one x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi eviesmum and welcome,I am a mum of four kids and been ttc for five years,have had 9 miscarriages,and am currently on the two week wait,:hugs:,your story gives me so much hope: :hugs:I hope u can stay and keep us all positive,am sure u have made a lot of 35 plus mums on here so happy and gave them a glimmer of hope,just want to thank u for that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello and Welcome!

I have a nearly 22 year old (in a month) and she practically pushed me off for the other side of the country 3 1/2 years ago because she wanted a baby brother. She got a little sister who will be 3 in August and she adores her.

I didn't want the little one to grow up without other children around so we tried for one more. If this one is not a boy, I told the oldest that she was on her own because this is the last one. :)


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hi Evie'smum and welcome :)

What a lovely story and the way your two older children have reacted is obviously a direct result of how you have brought them up.

Fair play to you as well for being a strong-minded single mum. 

At the end of the day, age is just a number, sounds like you've got it all planned out and having experienced bringing two up before, will be cherishing those moments that pass too quickly.

Not having any other children, I am taking all this information on board from those who already do - I know how quickly time has passed with my 6 nieces and nephews so I can only just imagine it will seem to pass even quicker with my own.

Hang around and keep us posted on motherhood this time round :) x


----------



## Fallen Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> I have a nearly 22 year old (in a month) and she practically pushed me off for the other side of the country 3 1/2 years ago because she wanted a baby brother. She got a little sister who will be 3 in August and she adores her.
> 
> I didn't want the little one to grow up without other children around so we tried for one more. If this one is not a boy, I told the oldest that she was on her own because this is the last one. :)

:rofl: your little story tickled me - it will be your daughter's turn before you know it :)


----------



## mumoffive

Hello :) Im 43 and this is my 6th baby although 5th pregnancy. Twin sons who are now 23 and my other older son 21 and my dd 4 and ds 3 and this is my last! I am overdue now but will be going in to be induced tomorrow evening. Congratulations on your new arrival.x


----------



## Fallen Angel

mumoffive said:


> Hello :) Im 43 and this is my 6th baby although 5th pregnancy. Twin sons who are now 23 and my other older son 21 and my dd 4 and ds 3 and this is my last! I am overdue now but will be going in to be induced tomorrow evening. Congratulations on your new arrival.x

Good luck for tomorrow hon, can't wait to hear how you've got on :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## mumoffive

Thank you! Im calm atm but i know tomorrow i will be really nervous! Tbh, i just keep thinking..this time next week it will all be over!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Bless ya, and this time tomorrow you will possibly have your little bairn in your arms :) :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

mumoffive said:


> Thank you! Im calm atm but i know tomorrow i will be really nervous! Tbh, i just keep thinking..this time next week it will all be over!

Good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Fallen Angel said:


> :rofl: your little story tickled me - it will be your daughter's turn before you know it :)

She told me it wasn't the same thing. I replied that I know, then I won't have to raise the baby. :rofl: She wasn't impressed. :) 

Not too soon for her though, she isn't ready yet and she knows it. All I was worried about was her finishing college before starting a family and that should be by the end of the year. It should have been this month but with all of the cut backs, she hasn't been able to get the classes she needs the entire time she has been in college. I'm really unhappy about it but what can you do?


----------



## mafiamom

thanks so much for posting! i am so glad everything went well for you :) i love to hear stories like this as i would like to have one more after this one! i am 40 and 30 weeks along. i have a 5 year old daughter.

enjoy that little princess and YAH for the built in babysitters :)


----------



## Fallen Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Fallen Angel said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: your little story tickled me - it will be your daughter's turn before you know it :)
> 
> She told me it wasn't the same thing. I replied that I know, then I won't have to raise the baby. :rofl: She wasn't impressed. :)
> 
> Not too soon for her though, she isn't ready yet and she knows it. All I was worried about was her finishing college before starting a family and that should be by the end of the year. It should have been this month but with all of the cut backs, she hasn't been able to get the classes she needs the entire time she has been in college. I'm really unhappy about it but what can you do?Click to expand...

I don't think we realise how lucky we are with the education system in the UK.

Good luck for her for the end of the year x


----------



## Eviesmum

Hello Everyone and thank you all so much for replying. How wonderful it is to hear from you all and to hear all your stories... You can be made to feel like you are the only woman on earth that has dared to have a child over 40 and as we can all see it's just not true. 
I haven't thought of posting my story of finding out I was pregnant at 46 and being single but if it does inspire others to carry on trying or not to worry so much about being pregnant then I will. 
Has anyone heard if mumoffive has had the baby now? wow.. it's so great to know that my little cherub isn't the only baby that has much older brothers and sisters.. lol. 
I loved hearing from you all and hope to hear from you again soon.. keep me up-to-date on your pregnancies. 
As I said I do miss being pregnant but OMG it's just too wonderful having my little one here.. she's currently fast asleep in her swing.. another god-send that wasn't around when my two were small lol.
I would love to hear from you all individually to talk to you if any of you want to write at any point.. 
take loads of care xxxx


----------



## Eviesmum

Plus another thing is how much everything has changed since i was last a mum of a baby.. it's such a learning curve.. is anyone else finding that everything (pregnancy wise and beyond) has changed since their eldest was born??


----------

